# Bushing storage



## Skip_Evans (Jan 19, 2009)

What are you guys using to store bushings? I am thinking about asking the pharmacist to sell me some pill bottles.


----------



## GaryMadore (Jan 19, 2009)

I have one of those metal organizers with 10,000 clear plastic drawers. I have the various fittings and toolings (bushings, drill bits, pilot shfts for end-mills, etc., etc), and misc components stored in labeled drawers. It's working well for me so far.

Something like this:

http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...d=1408474396672856&subctgrid=1408474396672976

Prior to that I was using a fishing tackle box (and keeping the stuff in the original bags for identification) but ran out of room fairly quickly.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## USAFVET98 (Jan 19, 2009)

I was recently able to get my hands on a few clear bottles with snap lids. I am going to make up bushing storage fixture with them and some oak. I will post when Im done. I can get as many bottles as needed.





Skip_Evans said:


> What are you guys using to store bushings? I am thinking about asking the pharmacist to sell me some pill bottles.


----------



## tipsteve (Jan 19, 2009)

I use the clear pen tubes.  I cut them in half and the work great.  Then they fit in those plano fishing boxes.


----------



## scotti158 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Bushing Board*

This is what I use, very handy to have it mounted behind the lathe.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 19, 2009)

Here is what I use, I hate pill bottles and I also am not a fan of those plastic divided boxes with lids. I suppose I'm not just as organized as some. But these work for me. They hang on the edge of a shelf right in front of my lathe.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 19, 2009)

Skip:  Check this out.

*http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=40508&highlight=bottle*


----------



## cbatzi01 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a 9 month old daughter, so, I am knee deep in plastic baby food containers.  I have been using these recently with some success, as long as you don't mind your bushings smelling like squash.


----------



## Nick (Jan 19, 2009)

I use plastic boxes with a snap lid and compartments. In there I put the kit parts, drill, bit and the bushings. That way everything is there when I need it. Bottom line I have trouble remembering to do all that.


----------



## Fred (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a mandrel setup for each pen kit I make. I keep the individual bushings of each kit on individual mandrels ands store each setup in Plano fishing lure plastic boxes. These are available from Walmart in the sporting goods department. Google Plano and look at their selections.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 20, 2009)

I use little stainless steel canisters, I got them for about a buck apiece. I put green masking tape on the tops and wrote the name with a Sharpie. They're big enough to hold the bushings and the pen mill sleeves for each pen. I also made a little rack to keep them organized.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 20, 2009)

*Plastic Tubes*

I have access to centrifuge tubes.  They are heavy duty, you can write on the top, see through, wont break if dropped.  If there is any interest (PM), I can probably order these through my company and resell.  They come in boxes of 500.  Should be less than $1 each.


----------



## RichB (Jan 20, 2009)

I use the metal container that Altoids candy come in.  I used to eat a lot of these and I kept the containers.  They hold the metal bushings and the Delrin bushings.  I stick the label off the package of each kit on them. They are thin so they lay in a low drawer.


----------



## jharvey1309 (Jan 20, 2009)

I store all of my penturning supplies in a large fishing takle box.  The takle box has individual spaces and I have a section for each different kit so everything stays neat and organized


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jan 20, 2009)

I just put mine in a baggie that the pen kit they're for came in and then store them with the pen kits they're for.


----------



## www (Jan 21, 2009)

I use a tackle box, and I also keep my drill bits in it.


----------



## bad (Jan 21, 2009)

dalemcginnis said:


> I just put mine in a baggie that the pen kit they're for came in and then store them with the pen kits they're for.



Dale beat me to it. That's exactly how I store mine.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 21, 2009)

Unless those tackle boxes have individual lidded compartments you have a potential problem.  Tip over that tackle box when it is open and you have a super mess!!!


----------



## jimm1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's my contribution:
Bushing board, labeled with Brother lazer labels.
3/16" dowels.  I used a shelf drilling template to align the holes.


----------



## JerryS (Feb 15, 2009)

jimm1 said:


> Here's my contribution:
> Bushing board, labeled with Brother lazer labels.
> 3/16" dowels.  I used a shelf drilling template to align the holes.



Whats that F shaped tool thing for ? I see them from time to time and wonder what its used for .


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 15, 2009)

Skip_Evans said:


> What are you guys using to store bushings? I am thinking about asking the pharmacist to sell me some pill bottles.



I keep a coffee mug near the lathe. OR near the table where I assemble.
Or on the table saw. I just dump the bushings in there.

Then, when I need to use them, I dig out the calipers and all the copies
of instructions I can find and try to match them up. Then I go to the
computer and get online to find lists of bushing sizes. Then I get fed up and
go out for a cup of coffee. When I come back, I decide I'll just cut up some
blanks for future use. Then I order more bushings and swear that next time
I'll keep them in the bag they came in.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 15, 2009)

JerryS said:


> Whats that F shaped tool thing for ? I see them from time to time and wonder what its used for .



That's for making game calls


----------



## rej19 (Feb 15, 2009)

It looks like a "madison hanger" that it used to mount a switch box in finished drywall. I like the idea of the bushings mounted on the board in the order there used. I would just have to make sure I put them back correct or I would have a mess on the next pen. I have thought about engraving numbers like 1,2,3,4 on them so you don't even have to think about it when you pick them up. Number 1 would be the nib number 2 top of lower section etc. Anybody ever tried that?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a very small Plano-style tackle organizer box about six inches by three inches, divided into compartments inside...each set of bushings stays in the bag, and goes into the locking container (so they don't get messed up if it gets tipped over) 

Andrew


----------

